# Looking for some video or books to get started



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw a couple by Modern Railroad called Shelf Layouts for Model Railroads and Track Planning for Realistic Operation: Prototype Railroad Concepts for Your Model Railroad to get started. Anyone else use these books?


----------

